
Let’s stop copying C (2016) - petercooper
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/12/01/lets-stop-copying-c/
======
wahern
> Weak typing is more about the runtime behavior of values — if I try to use a
> value of type T as though it were of type U, will it be implicitly
> converted?

> C lets you assign pointers to int variables and then take square roots of
> them, which seems like a bad idea to me. C++ agreed and nixed this

No, it doesn't. There's no implicit conversion of arithmetic types to pointer
types in assignment. You have to manually cast, just like in C++. There's no
implicit conversion between pointer types, either; and there's no _explicit_
conversion between compound types, period (type punning necessarily requires
abusing pointers). C is basically no weaker than most of the other languages
mentioned.

~~~
wahern
> "Strings" in C are arrays of 8-bit characters.

Again, no. char types are _at_ _least_ 8 bits, but can be larger (e.g. on old
mainframes or modern DSPs).

------
FractalLP
This site doesn't work for my mobile device at all

